# Tractor help!



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Get a 4x4 with a bucket, and at least 35 HP. Orange preferably.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Unfortunately I think its going to find a new home. I posted in the Trading Post if anyone maybe interested. 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/farmall-series-m-1951.576496/

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

FreeTime said:


> Been thinking of getting an older tractor for some basic work around our property but really don't know much about them.
> 
> I really just need something for pulling some trees around, brush hogging, maybe a little discing, etc. basic stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

FreeTime said:


> Been thinking of getting an older tractor for some basic work around our property but really don't know much about them.
> 
> I really just need something for pulling some trees around, brush hogging, maybe a little discing, etc. basic stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

The M is great for plowing at 45HP but the narrow front you can turn on a dime but watch flipping over. The H would be better at 26 HP with a lot of power but less plowing availability. The M in that condition around here goes for $2400 while a H would go for $1400. Do not get a Tonka toy Ford, they can not pull themself out of a hole but are good for brush hogging and driving around with a straw hat and whistling Green Acres. Yea, I have 4 tractors , my biggest is 100HP and my smallest is a 25HP 60 Oliver all used for wildlife planting or working ground.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I avoid plowing at all costs as it releases the seed bank. I've done just fine with a disc. It may take a little time but I'm not planting 100 acres, just 1/4 acre plots. Throw the chains on and it moves snow quite well too.


----------

